

Vim + eink - mikecane
http://youtu.be/FdmX52SCpG0

======
blackRust
Apart from the display latency this looks great.

What would be sweet but would never happen because most consumers don't need
it would be a screen that can switch between normal LCD and a B/W eInk. That
or the day of colour eInk arrives.

~~~
mestudent
I don't think it is eink but take a look at Pixel Qi screens
<http://www.pixelqi.com/>

------
LakatosI
This is going to make programming in outside, strongly sun-lit environments a
breeze :)

